# new european ooth!!



## brandybryon (Sep 3, 2007)

hey guys. my religiosa just layed an ooth this morning and i was wondering when to put it in the fridge and how long i should leave it in there. any other tips on what i should do after they are done cooling would be great too! also, will the ooth break if i detach it from original spot?

thanks for all the help,

brandybryon


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2007)

If you're careful you can pull the ooth off from where it is. Really depends on how it was laid.

I found one of these yesterday. I'm just gonna pin it up in a cup, put it in the garage and mist it every once in a while. It'll hatch sometime spring that way, and I can just let them all go.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't European need diapause?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2007)

Umm...yeah, thats what this thread is all about.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> hey guys. my religiosa just layed an ooth this morning and i was wondering when to put it in the fridge and how long i should leave it in there. any other tips on what i should do after they are done cooling would be great too! also, will the ooth break if i detach it from original spot?thanks for all the help,
> 
> brandybryon


take a razor blade or SHARP knife and cut it off and glue it back to a stick or something....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2007)

someone used 2 pieces of paper to remove their ooth. I forgot who it was.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

That was me. The ootheca was still very fresh.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

> If you're careful you can pull the ooth off from where it is. Really depends on how it was laid.I found one of these yesterday. I'm just gonna pin it up in a cup, put it in the garage and mist it every once in a while. It'll hatch sometime spring that way, and I can just let them all go.


Just wondered how it would be in diapause in the winter in the garage.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2007)

...Because its cold in the garage during the winter?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 4, 2007)

Not in mine.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2007)

Really? Wierd. :?


----------



## brandybryon (Sep 6, 2007)

I read a lot more about what to do in old posts, but everyone keeps saying they are having trouble or no luck with this species. Anyone have a good method. I am thinking of just leaving it in the container and placing container outside until spring. That way all the same conditions that apply to "normal" ones will happen. She laid it in a little temporary cage I have as we had just found her outside a few days before so I wouldn't be out a cage.


----------



## joossa (Sep 7, 2007)

> I am thinking of just leaving it in the container and placing container outside until spring. That way all the same conditions that apply to "normal" ones will happen.


You might as well just attach the ooth on a stick and then place it outside. Leaving the ooth in the container and leaving it outside is riskier because of the possibility of rain/snow collecting inside, the container blowing away, etc. Unless you are going to keep a close eye on it outside, I wouldn’t do it.

I have no experience with religiosa , but soon after my temperate mantids lay their ooths, I place all of the ooths in a Zip-Lock bag, making it as air tight as possible, and place it on the bottom shelf of the fridge door for the time needed. After, I take them out and place them in ooth containers and slowly increase the temperature and humidity by moving them to a more and more warmer area in my house. It pretty simple… just remember you want to simulate nature.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

other than religosa, what are species that need diapause? All of them?


----------



## joossa (Sep 7, 2007)

> other than religosa, what are species that need diapause? All of them?


Definitely not any tropical species. I would assume any species that is naturally found in a temperate zone, would require a “cold period.” In other words, any species that naturally experience a cold winter. Check the map:

http://www.arch.hku.hk/~cmhui/teach/climzone.jpg

Anyone, please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------

